# Headed to the mill



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

It will be fun- well except for mill guy- my kids age workin the  and laughing about it. spalted and regular big leaf burl- Black ash and finally the thuya will get cut. Looks easy but I bet it 8-9 hrs I am whinin.....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 10, 2018)

Dang, that's a load, Mike! Don't forget the after pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Dang, that's a load, Mike! Don't forget the after pictures.


I wont- It is quite a load- about 4000 lbs total.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 10, 2018)

I also want to see some after pictures.you alr day have my mind racing as to what it will yield. Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 10, 2018)

It would be interesting to see how those pieces were cut. It looks like jigs and other mods would be required. My mill guy likes straight and eight feet long. Can't imagine what the wood inside would look like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks a back hurtin day to me. Be careful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

CWS said:


> Looks a back hurtin day to me. Be careful!


thanks I will. have grandson to help. Equipment will take pcs. out- once cut they are not as bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 10, 2018)

Doesn't your mill guy make you power wash them before he will run his blade through em?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> Doesn't your mill guy make you power wash them before he will run his blade through em?



These were above ground so they are not bad- I have a 2000 lb burl that needs some scrubbing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 10, 2018)

Ooh Ooh Black Ash Burl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> These were above ground so they are not bad- I have a 2000 lb burl that needs some scrubbing.


That's a big Burl. Better have more than one grandson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2018)

What a beautiful sight! And they aren't even milled yet! Can't wait to see what they look like on the inside!!! Chuck


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 10, 2018)

looking forward to the pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 10, 2018)

Unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

CWS said:


> That's a big Burl. Better have more than one grandson.



He is only 16- size 12 e-extra wide shoe- just a baby....


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

The maple 2000 lbs of almost inclusion free burl..... I am tired....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

The thuya- I smell like thuya....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2018)

Two of my favorite woods... Very nice, Mike!

I've been working on stabilizing a bunch of Spalted BLM Burl. Sure has sucked up the resin, but it is definitely some beautiful stuff and was well worth saving.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 143256



I'll start the bidding at $20 for that piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> It would be interesting to see how those pieces were cut. It looks like jigs and other mods would be required. My mill guy likes straight and eight feet long. Can't imagine what the wood inside would look like.



My mill guy is great. Young, and finds a way. No jigs. We shot through maple and ash. Now the thuya  . It is from More- rocks- OH .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> It will be fun- well except for mill guy- my kids age workin the  and laughing about it. spalted and regular big leaf burl- Black ash and finally the thuya will get cut. Looks easy but I bet it 8-9 hrs I am whinin.....
> 
> View attachment 143196
> 
> ...


Looks like fun, How did you get those loaded?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 10, 2018)

Incredibly gorgeous wood now that you've opened it up! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like fun, How did you get those loaded?


The ash and thuya i loaded at home with tractor. I still have forklift at my old shop. Son uses and maintains. When i need it, it comes in handy. Only piece of equipment left from biz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike,
It is all awesome but I just am always in awe of that maple, never the same but always crazy cool and nearly inclusion free.
I do not know if I would even be able to help if I were there because I am sure that I would be in shock as that is opened up.


----------



## CWS (Mar 10, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I'll start the bidding at $20 for that piece.


I'm at 25 shipped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

CWS said:


> I'm at 25 shipped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2018)

CWS said:


> I'm at 25 shipped.



Shoot! I didn't include shipping in my bid, so I'm still ahead of you! 

Mike, in all seriousness, I'd be interested in all, or even enough to fill a LFRB, of that last slab of Spalted BLM Burl pictured, whenever your back allows you to get back to it and you can check on size and price. I sure do love how Spalted BLM burl looks. And it really develops some nice, rich colors once stabilized.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Shoot! I didn't include shipping in my bid, so I'm still ahead of you!
> 
> Mike, in all seriousness, I'd be interested in all, or even enough to fill a LFRB, of that last slab of Spalted BLM Burl pictured, whenever your back allows you to get back to it and you can check on size and price. I sure do love how Spalted BLM burl looks. And it really develops some nice, rich colors once stabilized.
> 
> ...



There was 2000 lbs of maple wood when I got started- It got cut mostly into 1 7/8 and 2.25 slabs. I took pictures of 2 slabs- and close ups. I really doubt I could pick those 2 out again if I tried. probably 100 slabs in trailer... They will be for sale- those 2 are by no means the best- they were convenient. 
If some one wants them wet- speak soon because next week as many as will fit will get crammed into kiln......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> There was 2000 lbs of maple wood when I got started- It got cut mostly into 1 7/8 and 2.25 slabs. I took pictures of 2 slabs- and close ups. I really doubt I could pick those 2 out again if I tried. probably 100 slabs in trailer... They will be for sale- those 2 are by no means the best- they were convenient.
> If some one wants them wet- speak soon because next week as many as will fit will get crammed into kiln......



Duh, forgot about your kiln. Dry, or dryer, might be better for me. I'm not opposed to buying green wood, but this is a bad time of year for me to bring in green wood since it's so dry here - it'd be cracked and self-destructed in no time here.

100 slabs... WOW! I'll be looking forward to getting some once it's been through your kiln.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Duh, forgot about your kiln. Dry, or dryer, might be better for me. I'm not opposed to buying green wood, but this is a bad time of year for me to bring in green wood since it's so dry here - it'd be cracked and self-destructed in no time here.
> 
> 100 slabs... WOW! I'll be looking forward to getting some once it's been through your kiln.



This tree was hollow and a big tree- those 2 pallets were the stump part of tree. 2/3's of the tree was dead-so they have very little water in them. the other third was very heavy- it will be a while before dry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 17, 2018)

Awesome wood Mike. I too want to visit on one of those bicolor maples when out of the kiln. Thanks Mike. Jim


----------



## Tclem (Mar 17, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> The thuya- I smell like thuya....
> 
> View attachment 143257
> 
> View attachment 143258


Or bengay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Or bengay



Been a while since I have needed Clyde

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

